# Fotografias Atalaia - Montijo



## AndréFrade (19 Mai 2011 às 17:06)

Bem, criei este tópico de fotos da atalaia-montijo.

Esta é há já algum tempo:












As de ontem, depois da forte trovoada:


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mai 2011 às 17:58)

*Fotografias Atalaia-Montijo*

Fotografias tiradas ontem, espero que gostem:




































Curiosa :


----------



## CptRena (20 Mai 2011 às 18:32)

Espectáculo de fotos, andres. Então essas nuvens em forma de cogumelo estão demais


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2011 às 18:48)

Muito bom andres!  A penúltima foto está


----------



## actioman (20 Mai 2011 às 19:14)

A última é interessante sim senhor! Não reparaste se tinha rotação não?

Obrigado e continua!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mai 2011 às 22:47)

actioman disse:


> A última é interessante sim senhor! Não reparaste se tinha rotação não?
> 
> Obrigado e continua!



Pouca mas tinha...

Obrigado !

O que poderá ser ? Uma nuvem qualquer ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2011 às 22:50)

Parece um local muito bom para fotografia!
Essas últimas fotos são bastante interessantes... Parece que se ia formar um tornado...
Parabéns pelas fotos


----------



## Teles (21 Mai 2011 às 14:41)

andres  essa ultima foto seria um espectáculo se tu te tivesses deslocado para um sítio longe das habitações , perdem muita qualidade por isso


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mai 2011 às 14:43)

Teles disse:


> andres  essa ultima foto seria um espectáculo se tu te tivesses deslocado para um sítio longe das habitações , perdem muita qualidade por isso



Sim, mas nesse preciso momento estava " preso" no local, não podia mesmo sair.. 

Foi mesmo só para marcar o momento .


----------



## Geiras (22 Mai 2011 às 15:53)

Tal como o Teles disse a foto ficava excelente se fosse tirada doutro lado, mas dadas as circunstâncias mais vale marcar o momento assim do que não marcar 

Parabéns, gosto especialmente dessas últimas fotos 
Continua


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mai 2011 às 15:56)

Geiras disse:


> Tal como o Teles disse a foto ficava excelente se fosse tirada doutro lado, mas dadas as circunstâncias mais vale marcar o momento assim do que não marcar
> 
> Parabéns, gosto especialmente dessas últimas fotos
> Continua



Obrigado a todos os comentários.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mai 2011 às 18:30)

Hoje:


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mai 2011 às 19:47)

Concluido


----------

